# Food Storage



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

With this crazy world we live in right now, and how badly the supply chain is broken, how many of you feel confidently prepared with your food storage? I know I am behind in where I want to be. Does anyone else feel like it's just a matter of short time before necessities are going to be hard to get? I am seeing a lot of empty shelves in the stores already. I think it's going to get ugly sooner than later.


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

My family has always done a food storage and we grow a big garden every year that we put the vegetables up. I have a second garden this year because of what is going on. It will probably get ugly. I have told my friends to buy even a couple things extra at the store when they go so they some kind of food storage on hand.


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

My wife and I have been buying an extra of each thing when we go, not as prepared as I'd like to be and still rely on the freezer for meat which I'd like to get away from if we can. We've been looking at food storage, but there are so many companies we're not sure which direction to go in. If ya'll have suggestions, I'd love to hear them.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

bthewilde said:


> My wife and I have been buying an extra of each thing when we go, not as prepared as I'd like to be and still rely on the freezer for meat which I'd like to get away from if we can. We've been looking at food storage, but there are so many companies we're not sure which direction to go in. If ya'll have suggestions, I'd love to hear them.


Not that we are "prepping gurus" or anything like that, but one kernel of advice I would give is to avoid the "companies" and just buy larger quantities of the commodities you and your family already use or are likely to use at Costco, Sams club, or your grocery store. That way, you buy what you know you will use and not what some company thinks you will eat, at a premium price. 

If looking for longer term storage, consider the storage canned commodities provided by the LDS church. Home storage centers will sell to the public on certain days. 



https://providentliving.churchofjesuschrist.org/bc/providentliving/content/content/english/self-reliance/food-storage/home-storage-center-order-form/pdf/HomeStorageCenterOrderForm-US-short.pdf?lang=eng


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

My wife has done a wonderful job at our food and water storage. We started small, when we were first married 12 years ago. Since that time, we have built quite the storage. One of the main things is being able to use the stuff you have.

We have enough basics (food, hygiene items, etc.) for one year comfortably - longer if we really need to ration.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Its curious with all the "unrest" in the world, and the shortages, food concerns etc among people... that there isn't a renewed push from "the Church" leadership to prepare. They brought it up frequently in the 70s/80s etc... but I cant remember when it was last mentioned other than at a local level.

-DallanC


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

DallanC said:


> Its curious with all the "unrest" in the world, and the shortages, food concerns etc among people... that there isn't a renewed push from "the Church" leadership to prepare. They brought it up frequently in the 70s/80s etc... but I cant remember when it was last mentioned other than at a local level.
> 
> -DallanC


Brother Dallan, do you listen to general conference?!? 😉

Lots and lots of talks given about being prepared.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

DallanC said:


> Its curious with all the "unrest" in the world, and the shortages, food concerns etc among people... that there isn't a renewed push from "the Church" leadership to prepare. They brought it up frequently in the 70s/80s etc... but I cant remember when it was last mentioned other than at a local level.
> 
> -DallanC


I don’t remember a time in my life, including very recently, where this has not been a consistent and common message.

Provident living and self-reliance are huge initiatives in the LDS church right now. The meat packing and other plants are running as fast as they have the ability to run. That message has not dwindled, it is still very much out there.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

As for my food storage, I’m guessing we have 2-3 months if there was nothing available at the stores to supplement. 

I wish it were more, but space to store is an issue for the time being. I got rid of a bunch of stuff a couple years ago that we wouldn’t have used that was gifted years ago to us.

I’m always looking for simple things. We have water purification systems, so as long as that river 100 yards away keeps flowing, we’ll be good there.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't know how much we have, but we have enough to make things last a while. I do need to get our NutriMill wheat grinder repaired- took a digger last week grinding wheat for breat. We've got quite a bit of wheat, beans, rice, and other stuff. We have a good amount of meat in the freezer. We could last a while as long as we had power. 

We vac sealed clothes, food, and stuff for our 72 hour bug out kit. I don't think anyone could fit in those clothes any more due to kids growing and me fatting out of things. 

I always thought of prep for a natural disaster like hail, snow, or tornado out here. Prarie fires are no joke. I never thought that preparedness would be needed for supply issues and inflationary pressure. Nuts.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Never seen a shortage that a good healthy price increase wouldn't solve. Take the "distilled water" shortage. None available at the old $.99 a gal... raise the price to $1.59 and bamm the shelves miraculously fill right up. Not to say there aren't some real shortages out there... and obviously some total fake ones. Plenty of gas, plenty of oil and yet... Big oil will keep raising that price until sales slow down... and it has nothing to do with any shortages. And baby food, just keep the factory closed until everyone starts screaming...just watch, the shelves will be full again shortly..at about double the price.
Housing, within one mile of my home in Midvale there are over 15,000 new unit available, none older than 2 years old and all way more than the average new family can really afford. What, 50% vacancy rate pay the bills now days? Drop a pin anywhere alone the Wasatch front and you'll see the same scenario. 

Hay, you MBA guys out there...is this some new business model Harvard and the boys have cooked up? Man are we ever getting screwed.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Anyone else paying attention to all of the U.S food production facilities burning down? It's real!


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

My thoughts are that having a years supply of food is great and all, but what do you do after it runs out? Assuming things were to ever get that bad.

As food storage goes, ours orginally started as 30 day kit we got from costco some years back. Later on, it became two 30 day kits. After my daughter entered the world, it became three 30 day kits. After that we bought a few readywise buckets. During that time we got the obligitory water barrels.

After 2020, is when we got serious. What was originally going to be a wood deck, turned into about five 4X14 planter boxes. All the borders in our backyard got planted with fruits and veggies. Where our 5th wheel used to , we now have a small chicken coop. All that economic stimulous money, and child tax credits going out, to me was a HUGE NEON SIGN saying "Inflation incoming!". We used that money to buy a home freeze dryer, a garden shed, a canvas hot tent as our "home on the go", a couple 160 gallon water tanks to add to our water barrels, and maybe some new hunting equipment. All things to make us more self sufficent.

Right now, i'm picking enough strawberries every day where I fill a large bowl. They get processed and frozen, every day. When I have enough, I run them through the freeze dryer. That is our overall general plan right now. Eat off grocceries, and everything we grow is getting freeze dried for the winter. Right i've what i termed "the food pallet" in our basement, and its getting bigger and bigger full of freeze dried food. Grow during the summer, store for emergency for or winter.

With 5 chickens, we are producing more then enough eggs. I've got four, 18 pack of eggs in my fridge right now.
Beyond that, we've got plenty of flour and wheat stored. Eggs kinda help with bread production.

Lawn helps with the garden. Garden helps us and the chickens. Chickens help the garden and us. It's like our own little ecosystem. All that's missing for this year, is either a side of beef , or a cow elk in the freezer.

And.. ive goofed off enough.. I got strawberries to process, have to admit, im tired of picking and cutting them every day, but ahh..... that's just how it is. I don't think people in the old days had much free time, not at all.


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

Catherder said:


> Not that we are "prepping gurus" or anything like that, but one kernel of advice I would give is to avoid the "companies" and just buy larger quantities of the commodities you and your family already use or are likely to use at Costco, Sams club, or your grocery store. That way, you buy what you know you will use and not what some company thinks you will eat, at a premium price.
> 
> If looking for longer term storage, consider the storage canned commodities provided by the LDS church. Home storage centers will sell to the public on certain days.
> 
> ...


Wheres the beef? 
I would like to get some meat, that is why we have looked at some freeze dried places, so if there are suggestions! My brother went to Patriot Supplies, but the jury is out on that company.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

bthewilde said:


> Wheres the beef?
> I would like to get some meat, that is why we have looked at some freeze dried places, so if there are suggestions! My brother went to Patriot Supplies, but the jury is out on that company.


We have had threads on here for both bottled game and one, I believe, on doing freeze dried meat. May be worth a look to see if you can DIY. 

As an aside, "The Church" used to put out cases of canned chicken that was amazing and inexpensive. My wife and I used to use it in a bunch of recipes. Sadly, it is no longer offered.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Two words: Bishop Storehouse

Buy 30 year shelf life items and consider them a thirty year food insurance policy--just throw them away in 30 years--still totally worth it--like term life insurance

Say what ya want about the Mormons, they know how to produce some quality food storage at fair prices!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Did you guys see that Circle 4 farms is leaving southern Utah? Or I guess just downsizing to a speck of what it used to be. That is gonna be devastating to the little communities of Milford and Minersville. I hope the displaced workers will be able to bounce back.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

The Chinese (they own Circle Four 4 Farms) care little if anything about a few people in Southern Utah. They have learned from outfits like Apple, that took their company overseas( to China of course) so they could make an additional $12 on their then $499 iPhoneit's, it's all about the bottom line baby! Ain't American capitalism great, the whole world is catching on and it's coming back to bite us in the rump roast.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Did you guys see that Circle 4 farms is leaving southern Utah? Or I guess just downsizing to a speck of what it used to be. That is gonna be devastating to the little communities of Milford and Minersville. I hope the displaced workers will be able to bounce back.


Yep. That his pretty close to home. In terms of Utah, and our own local economy and food production it can't be good.



BPturkeys said:


> The Chinese (they own Circle Four 4 Farms) care little if anything about a few people in Southern Utah. They have learned from outfits like Apple, that took their company overseas( to China of course) so they could make an additional $12 on their then $499 iPhoneit's, it's all about the bottom line baby! Ain't American capitalism great, the whole world is catching on and it's coming back to bite us in the rump roast.


Chrony capitalism maybe. Being the nationalist that I am (yeah I know the word has a dirty connotation to it, but I was thinking "America first" since the late 90's) i have to wonder how in the hell it was allowed for a foreign country to own crucial American industries INSIDE the continental United States? I have to ask how is this even a thing? During the cold war, it would have never happened. Globalism run amok I think.

Honestly, I think this is part of China's approach to becoming the next worlds superpower. Our infrastructure is being attacked from within, by non kinetic, non violent means (Typical art of war stuff. They wrote the book on it) . On that subject, all these food production facilitates catching fire, along with the latest LNG facility explosion..... too much of a coincience. The list of these accidents gets longer and longer. One, or two, ok whaetever. Even three is ehhh ok bad luck, but how many are we up to now? Way more then five? Is it up to 10 now? I don't know exactly. But at what point is sabotage no longer considered tin foil hat thinking?


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

BPturkeys said:


> The Chinese (they own Circle Four 4 Farms) care little if anything about a few people in Southern Utah. They have learned from outfits like Apple, that took their company overseas( to China of course) so they could make an additional $12 on their then $499 iPhoneit's, it's all about the bottom line baby! Ain't American capitalism great, the whole world is catching on and it's coming back to bite us in the rump roast.


A system based on infinite growth in a finite world with finite resources. What could possibly go wrong?


----------

